# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Сетевые карты

## zhurba-80

помогите найти дрова на сетевую катру

----------


## Cheechako

*Цитата (http://forum.ruboard.ru/announcement.php?f=23&a=4)*:
"...3.5.1. Если Вы действительно хотите получить ответ на свой вопрос по существу, надо подробно описать суть этого вопроса...* Помните, что телепатов здесь нет*...":D

----------

